# Best Shanty for the $$$



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Well I have about 150 to spend on a shanty this year. Need something that will fit at least 2 people. Any suggestions for my xmas present to myself?


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

The killzone hub style shanties are pretty nice and in your price range. I have the XL and we can fit 4 in it pretty comfortable with a little planning. Best part is you can stand up in it.

http://www.killzonehunting.com/fishing-gear/ice-fishing-shelters


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've used a couple different brands of hub style shanties and I can honestly say that from experience, Shappell makes the best ones hands down...At that price, I would get the Ice House 6000 as it could easily fit 4 guys...if you dont need one that large and want to save some loot, go with the 5000 (the same model I own and swear by)...that one fishes 2 perfectly but is stellar when used as a one man...ill sit in one corner and drill 3 holes in the other corners...the left hole is for my deadstick, the right hole is for my jigging rod, and the center hole in front of me is where the vex goes...trust my words (words of experience), buy a Shappell hub style and you WILL NOT be disappointed...an added bonus, if any of your support rods break, Frank's will replace them with no questions asked...they usually carry spares but will order them and have them in no time if they are out!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Some sort of hub style would handle 2 guys in your price range.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

very true...i dont claim to be a pro at anything but i promise that i know a thing or two about hub style shanties...my experience comes from the fact that they were the only style of shanty i could use with being the owner of a car (i now own an F-150)...im glad i obtained this experience tho and i promise that Shappells are the cream of the crop...Eskimos are nice too but what separates Shappells from them is that in Shappells, the interior is completely black and are red in the Eskimos


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

swimnfish04 said:


> The killzone hub style shanties are pretty nice and in your price range. I have the XL and we can fit 4 in it pretty comfortable with a little planning. Best part is you can stand up in it.
> 
> http://www.killzonehunting.com/fishing-gear/ice-fishing-shelters


X2 on the Killzone.

I bought the Killzone XL hub shanty last year for $150, no taxes + free shipping.
It will easily fit 2 big guys and a lot of gear with room to spare, or 3 guys and a little gear.
It works the way it is supposed to and has replaceable windows which is very nice in case one cracks.
I bring a drill with a 3/8" bit in it and use it to drill the pilot holes for the stakes (another poster on this forum recommended this trick). The shanty can be erected and secured in a couple minutes.

My only complaint about the Killzone is that the bag is a little tight, so it can be hard to get the shanty back into the bag while it's freezing cold. I find it's just easier to break it down, bring it home and bring it inside, and then put it back in the bag after it warms up.

For the price range you are looking for, this is a solid choice.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The Eskimos and killzone would be a good choise.. If you look at the Eskimos look at the FatFish series, not the QuickFish.. The FatFish is new for this year, they also have a wide bottom that give you more room in the shanty.. One one else offers that..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Ameristep Alaskan King hub or this years equivelant model. $159.00 Shipped to your house from Gander Mt. Its 6x6 wide 7' tall. I can comfortably spear with a 3x4' hole in the ice with room for my buddy and a heater. All black outside and in. When the sun comes out it is as hot as a sauna.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Waz_51 said:


> Eskimos are nice too but what separates Shappells from them is that in Shappells, the interior is completely black and are red in the Eskimos


My Quickfish3 has a black lining, plenty dark in there when it's all closed up. 

I like the Fatfish series from Eskimo too, but you have to get the $200 949 to be able to stand up in it, the 767 is only about 5'6" tall. 

Mills Fleet and Farm has the Quickfish3 on sale for $139 plus $17 shipping.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

thats weird cuz my buddy has an eskimo hub style (I'm sure its the QuickFish 3) and the interior is the same as the rest of it...i apologize for the misinformation but i still stand by my word that Shappells are the best...they do not have the problems with bags that I hear some other models have


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Waz_51 said:


> I've used a couple different brands of hub style shanties and I can honestly say that from experience, Shappell makes the best ones hands down...At that price, I would get the Ice House 6000 as it could easily fit 4 guys...if you dont need one that large and want to save some loot, go with the 5000 (the same model I own and swear by)...that one fishes 2 perfectly but is stellar when used as a one man...ill sit in one corner and drill 3 holes in the other corners...the left hole is for my deadstick, the right hole is for my jigging rod, and the center hole in front of me is where the vex goes...trust my words (words of experience), buy a Shappell hub style and you WILL NOT be disappointed...an added bonus, if any of your support rods break, Frank's will replace them with no questions asked...they usually carry spares but will order them and have them in no time if they are out!


Question, what makes Shappell's better made? I have 2 Frabill's, had the Cabelas & Eastman versions and they all appear to be about the same - quality wise. I had no problems, other than a rod coming loose with any of them. I believe they ALL come on a slow boat from China. I am not arguing, just inquisitive about the Shappells.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: I think youre right about the boat from china! my preferences are simple...set up and take down are a breeze with the Shappell...I've used a few other models where rods break in this process, especially when its bitterly cold...mine retains heat better than any other model I've used...I've had it riding a 30mph sustained with no issues where others did not fare so well...customer service is also a plus as I've had to replace 2 rods, one came from Frank's as they had spares sent to them from the company just in case and the other was my own idiotic blunder and I obtained it from Shappell directly with no issues


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Cool, thx, I'll have to look into them next time.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> X2 on the Killzone.
> 
> I bought the Killzone XL hub shanty last year for $150, no taxes + free shipping.
> It will easily fit 2 big guys and a lot of gear with room to spare, or 3 guys and a little gear.
> ...


I have one big problem with your set up! You left your beer outside lol


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Arent shappelles made in grand ledge mi


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

yes they are and they have great customer service


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

after typing that, i looked into it and yes they are...made proudly in the great state of michigan


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Waz_51 said:


> after typing that, i looked into it and yes they are...made proudly in the great state of michigan


 Yes, I think it's Grand Ledge just West of Lansing. I have the Rover 2, made by Shappel,this will be the 4th. winter in it. We fish a minimum of 3-4 times a week. Never had (1) problem with it. Remember--You get what you pay for.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i would check out the shappell hub5000 series shanty 159.99 +s&h see links.

www.shappell.com 

http://www.shappell.com/ih5partsaccspp.html


----------



## Mueller (Dec 17, 2011)

I got a ht instashack last year at north woods for 120 4person its a nice hub style 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

As I read these threads, the words " I can easily get the rods replaced." jump out, that's all fine and well, but does that mean that your shelter cannot be used until the rods are replaced? Hoping the "rod" does not break does not sound like a good start to a trip onto the ice.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

ive used it with a broken rod before...when you pop out the hub, you just make sure the one end is in the corner of the shanty and the other is tightly snug against the hub...this, of course, is only possible if the rod breaks at its end parts which is where it has happened on my Shappell...the only reason that you wouldnt be able to get a replacement is pure laziness...Frank's always has a handful of replacements on hand


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I own frabill products and love them I have a cabin style and the headquarters which is a hub style. The I prefer the hub style 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

what about a frabill or clam 2000 suit case style at www.gandermountain.com i know there easy to set up easier then the hub style and i have a 20 dollar off cupon e cupon for gander good till 2-25-12 for $20 off $100. if you notice any thing at gander tell me i help ya out any ways they got a ton of different shanties. i personaly like the shappell suit case style it all personal prefrence on what you think is best i think the clam 2000 is a 600d were the frabill is 300 d thread count cover just pick the best for the money you can. it pay off in the long run. any ways here is al ink to the clam 2000. if you need the cupon private message me it is a reuseable cupon code so you can use it more then once. 


http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...cefishing_Shelter_8200&aID=504C9&merchID=4006


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

there is this one from apoutdoors it is 600d for 150 but your not going to find parts for it easily 
http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/ne...3-man-pop-up-icefishing-shelter.aspx?a=464813



there is also a eskimo quick fish 3 you can get part for at gander mountian but it is only 300d but has removable windows etc... and you can oder the part on their web site eskimos web site. i thikn it is 179.99 at gander and i got $20 off $100 just thought i would give ya some options 

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe..._3_Ice_Fishing_Shelter&aID=504C9&merchID=4006


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

I have tent style Eskimo. i dont have a bad thing to say about it


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

That is exactly what you want to get, its about 180 and is super easy to set up and take down and fishes two very comfortably.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> X2 on the Killzone.
> 
> I bought the Killzone XL hub shanty last year for $150, no taxes + free shipping.
> It will easily fit 2 big guys and a lot of gear with room to spare, or 3 guys and a little gear.
> ...


X 3 on the killzone. I haven't had any issues with mine. All of the hubs are essentially the exact same thing, except for the canvas color. One word of advice, make sure you read the instructions on how to take it down properly. I don't care what brand the shanty is, if you pop the hubs in the wrong order and you try to force it closed, it will break rods.

My main complaint on the killzone are the windows. They can be a pain to get on so that they block out all of the light. I spear out of mine and want it dark, as far as I'm concerned I would prefer that it didn't have any windows at all.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

thanks for the options fellas. I now have to have a chat with "santa" so she will know what to get lol


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

a major advantage to owning a shappell is that theyre located in Michigan...i like the eskimos too but the in-state company has my loyalty!


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Waz_51 said:


> a major advantage to owning a shappell is that theyre located in Michigan...i like the eskimos too but the in-state company has my loyalty!


Ok, I think everyone gets it...you love your Shappell.


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

One thing to think about are the ice anchors. We have the Eskimo Quick Fish 3 and the anchors are awesome. Very easy to start by hand. I'm all the time seeing guys talk about drills to start their ice anchor holes. Glad I don't have to mess with that.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was sold on a flip over until this thread...

Now I'm not sure what would be better for me and 2+ kids


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

ive never had problems with my anchors but i know that you can buy any kind ya want if the ones provided dont cut it for ya


----------



## Artifishal (Oct 9, 2011)

mrlucky said:


> Arent shappelles made in grand ledge mi


I have a Dave Genz Clam and love it. I paid $250 for it used on Craigslist, and reccomend you doing the same, but if you want to stick to the $150 yes go Shappell bc they are made right here in Grand Ledge. (about 5 miles west of Lansing).

http://www.shappell.com/customerservice.html


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> I was sold on a flip over until this thread...
> 
> Now I'm not sure what would be better for me and 2+ kids


Unless they are going to help u pull it, get a hub. I have a clam 2000 suit case, looking at getting a hub so I can take more than one kid at a time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

sbooy42 said:


> I was sold on a flip over until this thread...
> 
> Now I'm not sure what would be better for me and 2+ kids


 
the thing with a flip is there fast to set up once you get them assembeled. i like suit case style shanies hom many kid are you bringing casue a s 3000 or even a dx 4000 will fit them there. i think easyier to set up than the hub style takes about one minte hence why some are called minute men. one problem with the suit case style is their hard to pull on ice and snow were i strap mine to a sport sled with ratchet straps.


that's were flips are better and so are hubs but trying to keep the kids in eye view wille setting up the hub is a little hard. that why i like the filp or the suit case style shanties if looking at them seriously look for one you can get part for it if not forget it i know my shappells from 1989 on up minute men shanty to be exact are the same size as the "s" style shanties. and all their poles, covers ,etc... will work on the minute man shanies. see why i like shappell they sell their part on line easy access to them. any ways wish you guys luck on your seletions.


----------



## icegiller (Dec 11, 2010)

I have owned shappell's for many years, and i love them, they are well built and they stand behind there products. They listen to the everyday fisherman, on what they want and expect out of there product. I had a freind who called shappell with a problem, and they fixed it with no problem. It is also a michigan made product, built right in grandledge mi. I support them 100% and i also support there product 100%


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

northlyon said:


> Unless they are going to help u pull it, get a hub. I have a clam 2000 suit case, looking at getting a hub so I can take more than one kid at a time.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





swaprat said:


> the thing with a flip is there fast to set up once you get them assembeled. i like suit case style shanies hom many kid are you bringing casue a s 3000 or even a dx 4000 will fit them there. i think easyier to set up than the hub style takes about one minte hence why some are called minute men. one problem with the suit case style is their hard to pull on ice and snow were i strap mine to a sport sled with ratchet straps.
> 
> 
> that's were flips are better and so are hubs but trying to keep the kids in eye view wille setting up the hub is a little hard. that why i like the filp or the suit case style shanties if looking at them seriously look for one you can get part for it if not forget it i know my shappells from 1989 on up minute men shanty to be exact are the same size as the "s" style shanties. and all their poles, covers ,etc... will work on the minute man shanies. see why i like shappell they sell their part on line easy access to them. any ways wish you guys luck on your seletions.


Thanks guys

Sorry OP for the hijack

I have 3 boys, 6, 4, 2,...in time they will be doing the work but until then its mostly daddy

I already have an old shapell 3000 (?) suitcase which I am surprised is still holding together.. I normally fill my sled and strap the shanty on top of the sled which works great...I am think maybe a hub style that i can fit in the sled or throw on my back would be a nice addition along with the shappell, as many times my neighbor and his boy tag along plus anyone else..

Not too worried about keeping an eye on them while setting up as they love to help get thing set up

I was thinking flip over for easy set up but the pulling thing worries..atleast until we get quad...


----------



## northlyon (Dec 27, 2009)

And with a hub you guys can circle around, alot easier to rebait ,unhook for the kids! And that 150 pound plus flip will need to be loaded and unloaded from the truck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

